# Will I be able to donate my eggs?



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

After having our first   after our only NHS cycle of ICSI we are going to look into going private.  

I was hoping to be able to egg share but all though I was told everything was going well through my treatment and I had 11 follicles I only had 5 eggs and and ended up with 2 grade 2 embryos to be transferred.

Does this mean i am only likely to achieve around the same amount of eggs next time?  How many eggs do you need to be able to egg share?

Thanks for any info you can give me. 

Princess Monica


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi - sorry about your BFN. I too am waiting to see if I can egg share. I only got 7 eggs in my previous IVF's but I think the main thing is my FSH test result - the consultant wants it to be under 10.

My understanding of it is that IF you are accpeted then they take a risk on you and in order to go ahead with sharing your eggs you need to get at least 8. If you dont then you keep them all and get your tx at no cost - and they find another donor for the recipient. 

Where are you thinking of going for egg share?? I am gojng to the Cromwell in Darlington and got an appointment within 2 weeks - very impressed so far. Can you remember what your last FSH test result was??

Emma xxx


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Hi 

I wasn't told about my FSH level, I had my blood tests and they just said everything was normal so I stupidly didn't probe any further.

The clinic we are with is Burton on Trent, Staffordshire and we have our follow up appointment on the 29th June so hopefully they will be able to give us some answers then.

What factors do they look for when considering you for egg share is it just down to whether you have good eggs or not?  

I though I knew loads about infertility but after joining FF I realise there is so much more to know.

Thanks for your answers and support.

Love Princess Monica


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Princess Monica

I think it's down to quality not quantity as far as eggs go (even though quantity helps) I'm 33 so don't know what state my eggs are in until they retrieve them (could be boiled, scrambled,fried or poached!!   ). Some clinics like your FSH to be below 9 or 10. I'm dreading getting told afterwards that I will need donor egg myself and that mine will be rubbish. Usually to egg share minimum of 8 eggs is normally required. As for factors it's everything from lifestyle, to mental stability, genetic background, medical history...plus others.

Love

Vicki x


----------

